# كيف اصبح راهبه ؟



## لا تحرمني منك (17 أغسطس 2011)

انا حلمــي ان اصبح راهبه يجب ان اكون ملاك راحه ورحمه ان اشع بالمسيح كي يعيش حياته في ومن خلال من اتعامل معه , ان اشع بالمسيح كي اجعل الانفس ترى في ما يشدهم نحو المسيح فيدعونه للدخول الى بيوتهم وحياتهم وقلوبهم فينتظرونه بفرح وشوق .

سؤالي كيف اصبح راهبه ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*إذا كنتى انتهيتى من تعليمك فيمكنك بعد موافقة أهلك أن تذهبى إلى أى دير لتجتازى فترة الإختبار هناك .*


----------



## bob (17 أغسطس 2011)

*المفروض ان حضرتك تترددي علي الدير كتير و تعرضي رغبتك في الرهبنة علي احد الامهات في الدير و تاخدي اولا راي اب اعترافك و ارشاده و طبعا راي اهلك و تصلي كتير ان ربنا يرشدك
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أغسطس 2011)

من جهة الإرشادات    التي أقدمها لك فهي:


    1- النصيحة الأولى    هي أن تزوري أديرة الراهبات، وتتعرفي على الأمر الرئيسة والراهبات.  كما تتعرفي    على نوع الحياة هناك، كيما تدركي هل تناسبك هذه الحياة أم لا؟


   2- أيضاً إكشفي لهن    إشتياقك إلى الرهبنة، لتعرفي هل سيقبلك الدير أم لا؟  وإن قيل لك لا، حاولي أن    تعرفي السبب.


   3- كذلك شاوري    أب    إعترافك، وخذي إرشادات من أم الدير.


   4- دربي نفسك على    بعض أمور تصلح للحياة في الدير.  مثل حفظ    المزامير   والصلاة بها، التدرب على    التسبحة وألحانها، وعلى بعض الفضائل مثل الهدوء والتواضع وعدم الغضب وعدم    الإدانة.


   5- تأكدي تماماً من    قدرتك -بنعمة الله- على حياة البتولية، وعدم الإشتياق إلى الأمومة.


   6- إذا تقرَّر    دخولك الدير، يحسن -إن كنتِ موظفة-     أن تحصلي على إجازة بدون مرتب لمدة سنة    مثلاً.  حتى تحتفظي بخط الرجعة، إن لم تقدري على الإستمرار وتركت الدير، أو    أخرجوك بسبب أخطاء معينة..



​ أما عن الدعوة إلى الرهبنة. 

     فيكفي    شعورك أن العالم قد مات في قلبك تماماً، ولم تعد تجذبك إليه أيّة رغبة، ولا تربطك    به أية رابطة حتى خدمة الكنيسة أو العواطف العائلية...


   وأن يوافق    أب    إعترافك على رهبنتك، دون ضغط منك عليه.  كذا يوافق الدير على قبولك..     وليكن الرب معك.  صلي ليكشف الرب لك.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

اتمنى ان تتاح لى الظروف واقضى باقى عمرى فى الدير


----------



## subzer0 (18 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت الاول تعرفى وتفهمى حياة الرهبنة قبل لما تتاخذى قراراك
الرهبنة دى عزلة عن العالم نهائى وعن الاقارب والاصحاب وكل حاجة بتتعلق بالعالم وبيصلوا حاجة زى صلاة الجناز لانك بتكونى موتى عن العالم وهتعيشى حياة الملائكة اللى هى الصلاة المستمر والجهاد وانكار الذات واحتمال وحجات كتيير جدا
خلاصة الكلام الرهبنة على اد ماهى حاجة مقدسة وجميلة جدا على اد ماهى صعبة فياريت تشوفى حياتك الاول هل هتقدرى تكملى بقية حياتك بعيدة عن اسرتك وهل عندك القدرة والاحتمال على الصلاة المستمرة وتنفيذ التعليمات و غيرة من الحجات المهمة اللى المفروض تشوفى نفسك هل هتقدرى تعمليها ولا لا
انا طبعا مش بحبطك ولا حاجة بس انا خايف بس تتاخذى قرار بدون تفكير وتدقيق ويحصل مشاكل فى المستقبل وبدل لما تعيشى حياة روحية تحصل مشاكل عكسية


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2011)

لا تحرمني منك قال:


> انا حلمــي ان اصبح راهبه يجب ان اكون ملاك راحه ورحمه ان اشع بالمسيح كي يعيش حياته في ومن خلال من اتعامل معه , ان اشع بالمسيح كي اجعل الانفس ترى في ما يشدهم نحو المسيح فيدعونه للدخول الى بيوتهم وحياتهم وقلوبهم فينتظرونه بفرح وشوق .
> 
> سؤالي كيف اصبح راهبه ؟


*شئ جميل.. و ما اجمل حياة الدير و حياة الرهبنة و العيش في كنف الرب يسوع المسيح كل الايام.*
*لكن عزيزتي ..يمكنك بالفعل ان تكوني راهبة سواء ذهبتي للدير او لم يتسني لك ذلك...و صدقيني ..من يستطيع ان يترهبن خارج الدير يكون هو الاقوى و الاكثر صلابة امام مغريات هذا العالم*​


----------



## Star Online (18 أغسطس 2011)

الحصاد كثير لكن الفعلة قليلون


----------



## twety (18 أغسطس 2011)

*زى ما عرفتى بالظبط
لازم تكونى خلصتى دراستك اولا
وكمان تترردى على دير معين مثلا
وتكشفى عن رغبتك للام الربيطه اللى هى رئيسه الدير
بس طبعا بعد ما تكونى اتعرفتى شويه فى الدير بسلوكك الكويس
وخدمنك فى الدير وكده يعنى
وطبعا تاخدى ارشادات اب اعترافك
كمان اقرى كتب الرهبنه زى كتاب البابا بتاع انطلاق الروح
وكتاب راهب فى قلايه تقريبا
وفى كتاب كمان بس مش فاكرة اسمه بالظبط
بس هيفدوكى الكتب دى فى طريقك
وصلى كتيييييييييير جدا جدا لربنا علشان يدبر كل امورك
ويكشفلك ارادته فى حياتك
وربنا يفرح قلبك
*


----------

